# How to become a agent



## Umar Osman (28/6/16)

Hi Vapeking
I'd like to know what it takes to become a agent for you guys as I'm in the centurion, Laudium area. I'm a student and have quite a bit of time spent at home. In our community there is a lot of vapers and I know a lot of people who travel to further locations to Vape king. I'd like to know what it will take to be a agent. I love vaping and have been vaping for a while now. I build my own coils, know a lot of things and enjoy it as my hobby.
My contact details are:

079 721 7189


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/6/16)

Hi Umar

Unfortunately at this stage we are no longer taking on anymore agents, we are in the process of opening up retail stores according to a set rollout schedule.

Apologies for this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya (28/6/16)

Hi ..you can be our 1 and only Umer Bond 007..secret agent.

sorry ..couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

